# NISSAN SKYLINE WAGON FRONT END CONVERSION



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THESE PICS? 

1996 R34 GT-R face lift Stagea 260RS RB26DETT wagon


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I have seen it done about a dozen times. The best one that I have seen to date is a yellow one. I am seriously thinking about getting one just to see the look on someones face when they get smoked by a station wagon. Sounds like the makings for a mastercard commercial. Baby on board sign not included.

P.S. How many posts do I have to make in order to change this damn avatar? It's off topic but very annoying to say the least.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you have to be a paying member me old kipper


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

this is my next project, mostly r34 parts except the front guards.. black with gtr rims is what i'm aiming for..


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

fairly popular.. looks hot as tho


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I missed it, what did this car start life as?


----------

